# Large fish for planted tank?



## fishfinatic (Oct 27, 2011)

So my 120 has just finished cycling and Im trying to decide how to stock it. I LOVE south american cichlids, but its looking like they might be rough on a planted tank.

I need some suggestions on what big fish I can put in my tank. I will have a school of 4-5 clown loaches but thats all I have so far. Any suggestions? This is my show tank so Im looking for some wow factor. Thanks for the help


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are angels and discus that is S. American. Angels aren't as sensitive as discus in the way of care though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Angels look great in planted tanks, especially big, heavily planted ones. Discus do as well, but they will rely heavily on your expertise. They are just a tad expensive for my taste, especially with my skill level.


----------



## fishfinatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Im really not a big angel fan, and discus are too expensive and sensitive.


----------



## kubalik (Nov 25, 2010)

you can try severums , they are called poor mans discus ...


----------

